# The football thread



## professor_frink (2 May 2007)

Howdy folks,

There seems to be a few football fans around ASF, with a few popping up after Liverpool's glorious victory this morning, so I thought it may be time for a thread to disuss all things football(soccer to the AFL & rugby crowd)

Just in case anyone missed it, Liverpool had a glorious win over Chelsea this morning in the semi final of the Champions League:dance: 

They find out who they play in the final tomorrow when Man U and Milan play the 2nd leg of the other semi. My bet is on it being a replay of the 2005 final, and hopefully with the same result playing out


----------



## bigt (2 May 2007)

Great win by the 'pool, very happy they beat Chelsea. Unfortunately I'm a Leeds Utd fan (Leeds born and bred)..and it's looking likely we'll drop another division to "League 1"...which is a PR'd version of division 3... 

Tough times ahead for my boys - those lower leagues are killers to get out of.


----------



## professor_frink (2 May 2007)

Article on the match this morning from Uefa.com

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/fixturesresults/round=2360/match=300137/report=rp.html

And in what would be quite surprising to anyone that follows football(ha), Mourinho said that Chelsea deserved to be in the final 

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/ucl/fixturesresults/round=2360/match=300137/report=rw.html



> *JosÃ© Mourinho, Chelsea manager*
> They had a good short period in the first half, but I saw one team in blue playing to win the game. We deserve to be in the final. Chelsea were the better team in the first leg, for 90 minutes in this leg and in extra time. In ten to 20 years nobody will remember that. A penalty shoot-out is part of the game and they were stronger at that part of the game. Chelsea showed more appetite in trying to win the game but at the end of the day they're in the final. Congratulations. I have to be proud of my players and share this difficult moment with them. I know Chelsea fans' hearts and every fan will be disappointed but supportive.




He would have to be sorest loser on the planet. I'm very sorry they lost


----------



## doctorj (2 May 2007)

Can't say I'm a very close follower of the sport, but what a fantastic thing to see Chelsea lose.

Chelsea are such a well drilled and highly skilled team they are about as exciting to watch as re-runs of question time.  It goes to show that no matter how much money you spend on players, you can't buy team chemistry.

Now I hope Milan get pumped.  I'm still dirty on the italians from the world cup.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (2 May 2007)

will the KOP give AC Milan a 3 goal start again? ,I just hope Man Utd will not make it ....its just a game of 90 mins sometimes.  Go Harry Cruel


----------



## professor_frink (2 May 2007)

bigt said:


> Great win by the 'pool, very happy they beat Chelsea. Unfortunately I'm a Leeds Utd fan (Leeds born and bred)..and it's looking likely we'll drop another division to "League 1"...which is a PR'd version of division 3...
> 
> Tough times ahead for my boys - those lower leagues are killers to get out of.




It's quite sad, considering where they were only a few years ago. I always enjoyed watching Leeds when they were in the top flight, due to the Aussie contingent they had at the time


----------



## professor_frink (2 May 2007)

3 veiws of a secret said:


> will the KOP give AC Milan a 3 goal start again? ,I just hope Man Utd will not make it ....its just a game of 90 mins sometimes.  Go Harry Cruel




Oh god I hope not


----------



## Bronte (2 May 2007)

Well done Liverpool.  
Our teams are doing very well  
Birmingham City are back in the Prem.


----------



## insider (2 May 2007)

Turns out Kewel will be missing out another Champions league final... He is currently plying in the reserves team for conditioning...

I just watched the Liverpool Chelsea match... Liverpool should have buried Chelsea 3 - 1 on aggregate. Drogba was the most disappointing player on field... Such a ball hog and he still manages to kick the ball over the the top bar from just 3 meters away..................................                                                            .Jose Mourinho> :twak: <Drogbar


----------



## Rafa (2 May 2007)

surprising no manc supporters out here...
maybe they will come out tomorrow, depending on results   

very disappointed with chelseas diving and rolling around theatrics, they are coachs by moaning moaninho is guess...



			
				from soccernet said:
			
		

> A PERFECT PITCH? Fine playing surfaces are often compared to bowling greens. The Anfield pitch must have been more like a sofa, judging by the amount of time some of the visitors spent lying upon it.


----------



## Pommiegranite (2 May 2007)

Rafa said:


> surprising no manc supporters out here...
> maybe they will come out tomorrow, depending on results
> 
> very disappointed with chelseas diving and rolling around theatrics, they are coachs by moaning moaninho is guess...





..


----------



## stoxclimber (2 May 2007)

Anyone but liverpool, please!


----------



## Moneybags (2 May 2007)

How about Leicester City they will have their day in the sun ..........one day. Can you tell I'm a dreamer. 

MB


----------



## alankew (2 May 2007)

Big T I reckon Leeds will walk it-sad to see it happen but such is football.Best times of my life were supporting my team when they went down to the 4th Division.Seemed like we had 1/2 the ground at times when we were away from home.Mr Money Bags just hope you dont have your time this Sunday against us.Al WWFC


----------



## Dukey (2 May 2007)

> insider said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out Kewel will be missing out another Champions league final... He is currently plying in the reserves team for conditioning...
> ...


----------



## Mousie (3 May 2007)

Note: I'm not a fan of any teams mentioned in this post, but I watch the EPL.

Can't believe MU just lost 3-0; now it's deja vu all over again for an English-Italian final. Just hope the Kops can put up a less nerve-wracking show this time...can still remember how that game made a deep impression on me as I was watching events unfolding live that morning.

I'm rooting for Liverpool coz I'm one of those less than pleased with the way the Italians _tumbled_ to the World Cup. That does not detract from Milan's achievement this morn; I watched only the 2nd half and felt they played it the right way, but my memory is long when it comes to perceived injustices in things past (especially in sporting results), and wish to see them corrected.....


----------



## nizar (3 May 2007)

Mousie said:


> Note: I'm not a fan of any teams mentioned in this post, but I watch the EPL.
> 
> Can't believe MU just lost 3-0; now it's deja vu all over again for an English-Italian final. Just hope the Kops can put up a less nerve-wracking show this time...can still remember how that game made a deep impression on me as I was watching events unfolding live that morning.
> 
> I'm rooting for Liverpool coz I'm one of those less than pleased with the way the Italians _tumbled_ to the World Cup. That does not detract from Milan's achievement this morn; I watched only the 2nd half and felt they played it the right way, but my memory is long when it comes to perceived injustices in things past (especially in sporting results), and wish to see them corrected.....




Milan deserved it this morning.
As for C.Ronaldo against Kaka the perceived battle, there wasnt even a contest, and thats where i think the main difference lies.
Man.Utd were just not up for it, passes going astray, 2nd to every 50/50 ball, its a great shame, i was expecting a bit more of a contest after what happened to Roma last time.


----------



## Mousie (3 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Milan deserved it this morning.
> As for C.Ronaldo against Kaka the perceived battle, there wasnt even a contest, and thats where i think the main difference lies.
> Man.Utd were just not up for it, passes going astray, 2nd to every 50/50 ball, its a great shame, i was expecting a bit more of a contest after what happened to Roma last time.




I betcha if Rio and/or Vidic had been fit those others will have less of their work cut out ie not having to attack from the start of the 2nd leg, and rely more on counterattacks. 

Sitting back and defending a 1-goal lead from the 1st leg is never MU's strategy, but given the inevitability of Milan's all-out attack they'd have to. Without those 2 guys they just don't stand a chance to resist Kaka and co., and the result painfully shows that.


----------



## professor_frink (3 May 2007)

So we have a rematch

Tried getting up for the game this morning, but when the alarm went off, I rolled over and went back to sleep, so I came in just as Milan were scoring the 3rd goal 

Wonder how Milan are going to go? From now until the final starts they are going to be reminded every day by the press about how they relinquished a 3 goal lead and lost 2 years ago. Can't be good for the mental preparation leading up to the game!

And god knows how liverpool are going to shut Kaka down. That man is a freak, if he has a blinder in the final, it's going to be extremely tough for liverpool to be competitive 



Dukey said:


> Apparently kewell played 35 minutes for liverpool reserves against everton... set up a goal after only 5 min on the field and looked good.
> 
> If He's not at the Champions league final in Athens (May 23) - I'm a horses ar#$e!!!....




I've got a feeling he may be on the subs bench if he continues to improve. Liverpool weren't letting him back on the pitch in any way until he was 100% ready. If he can show that he's fit enough to play some part in Athens, Benitez will probably throw him on as a sub. With Aurelio and Garcia out, Zenden will be first choice for a little while, but Benitez definitely favours Kewell over Zenden when he's fit.


----------



## spooly74 (3 May 2007)

Good work starting the thread Prof...

Here is something to keep the grey matter ticking over today.

Name the footballer 1 - 10 .........  11 - 20 in next post


----------



## spooly74 (3 May 2007)

Name the footballer 11 - 20


----------



## Mousie (3 May 2007)

spooly74 said:


> Name the footballer 11 - 20





ROTFLMAO

spooly - I'd rather play chess than attempt this : 

Now I know I'm so unworthy to light a candle to some of the fans out there when it comes to football knowledge  

Thanks for brightening up my day - I didn't know there're people who're sooooooooo into soccer to come up with this kinda stuff; seriously, my hat's off to whoever who devised this...is it you?


----------



## spooly74 (3 May 2007)

Mousie said:


> ROTFLMAO
> 
> spooly - I'd rather play chess than attempt this :
> 
> ...




No not me, but I get these things all the time from mates. . . 
Go on have a go


----------



## professor_frink (3 May 2007)

spooly74 said:


> Good work starting the thread Prof...
> 
> Here is something to keep the grey matter ticking over today.
> 
> Name the footballer 1 - 10 .........  11 - 20 in next post




I think I can get a few 

Sorry if I spell half of them incorrectly

1) Thierry Henry
2)Kevin Keegan
4)Ashley Cole
7) Wayne Rooney
9) Tim Cahill
12) Thomas Radzinski(Now I know I spelt that badly)
18) Freddy Lujnberg(think I spelt that badly too)
19) Robin Van Persie


----------



## Mousie (3 May 2007)

professor_frink said:


> 1) Thierry Henry
> 2)Kevin Keegan
> 4)Ashley Cole
> 7) Wayne Rooney
> ...




Ahhh...hindsight's always 20/20 (apologies to 2020hindsight), can see that you don't call yourself a professor for nothing now  

btw re spelling it's TOMAS Radzinski and Freddy LJUNGBERG


----------



## professor_frink (3 May 2007)

Ahh thank you mousie Some of the Scandinavian + Eastern European names can be a wee bit tricky for this Horstayan boy


----------



## Rafa (3 May 2007)

looks like the mancs finally got the loss they have been thretening to get for weeks, but have somehow been getting away with...

milan will be hauted by the past...
if i was them, there is no way i would want to get the lead till the last second of play    

the cup is on loan
the cup is on loan
in historic Athens
we'll bring it back home


----------



## insider (3 May 2007)

Who do you guys think will win player of the year. Kaka or Christiano Ronaldo?


----------



## bvbfan (4 May 2007)

6 Pascal Chimbonda
13 Frank Lampard 
14 Theo Walcott?
16 Shaun Wright Phillips
20 Germaine Pennant? wild guess that one


----------



## professor_frink (4 May 2007)

insider said:


> Who do you guys think will win player of the year. Kaka or Christiano Ronaldo?




my money is on Kaka.


I think I got another one spooly-

15- Franz Beckenbauer(spelling??)


----------



## spooly74 (5 May 2007)

professor_frink said:


> 15- Franz Beckenbauer(spelling??)




1.Thierry Henry
2.Kevin Keegan
3.
4.Ashley Cole
5.
6.Pascal Chimbonda
7.Wayne Rooney
8.
9.Tim Cahill
10.
11.
12.Thomas Radzinski
13.Frank Lampard
14.Theo Walcott
15.Franz Beckenbauer
16.Shaun Wright Philips
17.
18.Freddie Lungberg
19.Robin Van Persie
20.Jermaine Pennant

Good work fellas ...5 to go.
A few of the ones left are ex-footballers


----------



## Mousie (5 May 2007)

A measly 1 from me so far: 17 is Dino Zoff methinks...


----------



## professor_frink (5 May 2007)

I've finally figured out what that red thing is in number 10(can you tell I don't have kids )

10- Herman Cress-po


----------



## professor_frink (5 May 2007)

spooly,
I think we need a bigger version of number 8.It looks to be a map of some kind, but is way too small to see properly 

At this stage it looks like it could be cop-go-map-kebab 

Could that be a footballer


----------



## spooly74 (5 May 2007)

professor_frink said:


> spooly,
> 
> At this stage it looks like it could be cop-go-map-kebab
> 
> Could that be a footballer




Possibly the greatest ever!

1.Thierry Henry
2.Kevin Keegan
3.
4.Ashley Cole
5.
6.Pascal Chimbonda
7.Wayne Rooney
8.
9.Tim Cahill
10.Hernan Crespo
11.
12.Thomas Radzinski
13.Frank Lampard
14.Theo Walcott
15.Franz Beckenbauer
16.Shaun Wright Philips
17.Dino Zoff
18.Freddie Lungberg
19.Robin Van Persie
20.Jermaine Pennant


4 to go!
8 should be a breeze now.


----------



## Mousie (5 May 2007)

Big gamble on 11 being Joey Barton


----------



## stoxclimber (5 May 2007)

i'm guesing 8 is Deigo Maradona..can't get the seocnd two pictures but the first are DA (District Attorney) and Go (Green light)


----------



## Mousie (5 May 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> i'm guesing 8 is Deigo Maradona..can't get the seocnd two pictures but the first are DA (District Attorney) and Go (Green light)




Darn you beat me to it, but it's spooly's tip "possibly the greatest ever" that gives me the *"green light"* to *go* for it


----------



## Mousie (5 May 2007)

5. Jerzy Dudek


----------



## spooly74 (5 May 2007)

stoxclimber said:


> i'm guesing 8 is Deigo Maradona..can't get the seocnd two pictures but the first are DA (District Attorney) and Go (Green light)



Good stuff stox.
3 to go ...Not Joey Barton Mousie.
Thought the Liverpool fans would have got 5 by now.

1.Thierry Henry
2.Kevin Keegan
3.
4.Ashley Cole
5.
6.Pascal Chimbonda
7.Wayne Rooney
8.Diego Maradona
9.Tim Cahill
10.Hernan Crespo
11.
12.Thomas Radzinski
13.Frank Lampard
14.Theo Walcott
15.Franz Beckenbauer
16.Shaun Wright Philips
17.Dino Zoff
18.Freddie Lungberg
19.Robin Van Persie
20.Jermaine Pennant


----------



## spooly74 (5 May 2007)

Mousie said:


> 5. Jerzy Dudek




Ahhh right on Q Mousie....great stuff


1.Thierry Henry
2.Kevin Keegan
3.
4.Ashley Cole
5.Jersey Dudeck
6.Pascal Chimbonda
7.Wayne Rooney
8.Diego Maradona
9.Tim Cahill
10.Hernan Crespo
11.
12.Thomas Radzinski
13.Frank Lampard
14.Theo Walcott
15.Franz Beckenbauer
16.Shaun Wright Philips
17.Dino Zoff
18.Freddie Lungberg
19.Robin Van Persie
20.Jermaine Pennant


----------



## Mousie (5 May 2007)

spooly74 said:


> Good stuff stox.
> 3 to go ...Not Joey Barton Mousie.
> Thought the Liverpool fans would have got 5 by now.




LOL and I ain't no LFC fan


----------



## professor_frink (14 May 2007)

Harry Kewell update.

http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/news/drilldown/N155913070513-1754.htm

Made another appearance as a sub on the weekend.

Looks like he is in with a shot of making the champions league final. Personally, I'd be surprised if he's not on the bench for athens


----------



## Rafa (14 May 2007)

i wouldn't be surprised if he starts...
given the only other options are zenden and gonzalez  
that would allow riise to play at left back.

the only way he won't start is if we play with arbeloa at left back and push riise  into left mid.

i would like to see a 4-5-1 with crouch as the lone striker, and a midfield of
pennant - gerrard - mascherano - alonso - kewell!

i think we can do it!


----------



## Pommiegranite (14 May 2007)

Rafa said:


> i wouldn't be surprised if he starts...
> given the only other options are zenden and gonzalez
> that would allow riise to play at left back.
> 
> ...





Kewell is a seriously risky play. He can't provide defensive cover for toffee..and we're gonna have a lot of defending to do.

I'd rather keep Riise in midfield and Arbeloa at LB. At least Riise has the energy to run box to box when we're counter attacking and it breaksdown.


----------



## professor_frink (14 May 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Kewell is a seriously risky play. He can't provide defensive cover for toffee..and we're gonna have a lot of defending to do.
> 
> I'd rather keep Riise in midfield and Arbeloa at LB. At least Riise has the energy to run box to box when we're counter attacking and it breaksdown.




I'd be extremely surprised if he started. I'd prefer to see Riise on the left of midfield too. Not a huge fan of Zenden, and I don't think Kewell would even get close to lasting the entire match.

I think Harry could be good for a go in the second half if Liverpool are chasing the game but.


----------



## insider (14 May 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Kewell is a seriously risky play. He can't provide defensive cover for toffee..and we're gonna have a lot of defending to do.
> 
> I'd rather keep Riise in midfield and Arbeloa at LB. At least Riise has the energy to run box to box when we're counter attacking and it breaksdown.




Kewell will only be able to play effectively in the dying minutes of the game...


----------



## Profitseeker (14 May 2007)

Goodbye Robbie Fowler. Liverpool is not going to be the same withput you. Here is hoping he scores the winning goal in the final.


----------



## obikwan (14 May 2007)

No offence to Kewell, but I forsee he will come on in the last 10 minutes when Liverpool are up, say 3-0...play for 5 minutes...then limp off with another hamstring injury lol

He was such an exciting player to watch at Leeds. I can't understand what's happened to him?!?!?!?


----------



## Profitseeker (14 May 2007)

I think he will start.


----------



## Rafa (15 May 2007)

yeah, certainly the safe option is arbeloa at left back and riise at left mid!


----------



## Mousie (15 May 2007)

OK guys when's the match Melb/Syd time? And the FA Cup? Too busy to look for it...

BTW, MU and LFC for both cups though I don't support them in EPL


----------



## professor_frink (16 May 2007)

Mousie said:


> OK guys when's the match Melb/Syd time? And the FA Cup? Too busy to look for it...
> 
> BTW, MU and LFC for both cups though I don't support them in EPL




FA cup is on Saturday night, coverage from 10:30pm,I think the game will kick off at midnight.

Champions league final is on Thursday the 24th,coverage from 4:15am, and I think kickoff is @ 4:45am


----------



## Mousie (16 May 2007)

professor_frink said:


> FA cup is on Saturday night, coverage from 10:30pm,I think the game will kick off at midnight.
> 
> Champions league final is on Thursday the 24th,coverage from 4:15am, and I think kickoff is @ 4:45am




That'll be a nice break from work, thanks Prof  Pity them EPL games ain't free anymore, cheering atmosphere in the college dorms was priceless when da FOX is there


----------



## professor_frink (24 May 2007)

*BOOOO!*


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 May 2007)




----------



## Rafa (24 May 2007)

very disappointed rafa didn't play my starting formation which had crouch instead of kuyt and kewell instead of bolo!  

that extra class would have made all the difference whilst we were dominating.

oh well, here's next season  :bier: 
i'm off to the bar! :drink: :alcohol:


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 May 2007)

the bottom line is that LFC are definitly back on the European map - 2 finals in 3 years!!! 

This will be built on and gives total confidence for current investors/future players. 

Doesn't 'Kaka' mean 'poo' in Spanish?


----------



## retroaugogo (24 May 2007)

Great waking up this morning to news of the Liverpool loss this morning.
Seems you guys can only win on penalties.

Justice after they fielded such a rubbish team against Fulham a couple of weeks ago.

Totally sick to death of the top four PL teams winning all.


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 May 2007)

retroaugogo said:


> Totally sick to death of the top four PL teams winning all.





Duhhh..this is why they're top 4 teams!


----------



## Mousie (24 May 2007)

retroaugogo said:


> Great waking up this morning to news of the Liverpool loss this morning.
> Seems you guys can only win on penalties.
> 
> Justice after they fielded such a rubbish team against Fulham a couple of weeks ago.
> ...




Well, Milan fielded a wholly second-string team in their last league game too! (and lost 2-3)

There're too much games in the English calendar for any team to realistically win the quadruple. Chelsea came very close to doing it especially with such a small team and for that they have to be respected.

PS: I'm no Chelsea fan BTW


----------



## Rafa (24 May 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> the bottom line is that LFC are definitly back on the European map - 2 finals in 3 years!!!
> 
> This will be built on and gives total confidence for current investors/future players.
> 
> Doesn't 'Kaka' mean 'poo' in Spanish?




kaka means poo in most languages   


your spot on with your assessment...
speaking to most non lfc fans today, most say we played better than milan, and were unlucky to loose... its funny, its the exact opposite to 2005.

it shows the huge strides made since 2005, where our team now can 'almost' match it with the best in football skill and not just passion and commitment.

i think this loss balances out the 2005 win... now that we've cleaned our 'karma' slate... its only onwards and upwards from here


----------



## retroaugogo (24 May 2007)

Nine players were left out for the game against relegation-threatened Fulham.

In the league, sending out a weakened team affects other clubs – those fighting against relegation, those aiming for a European place and every club that loses money because their final position has been lowered as a result of one of their closest rivals getting three points in a game that didn’t matter to one of the ‘big’ clubs.


----------



## retroaugogo (24 May 2007)

Rafa said:


> kaka means poo in most languages
> i think this loss balances out the 2005 win... now that we've cleaned our 'karma' slate... its only onwards and upwards from here




Hopefully with the new infusion of funds in the PL and new owners with deeper pockets we'll see a closer competition emerge.

They'll find it hard to match the free spending of Chelsea and Man U however the gap is bridgeable between the rest.

Enjoy it while you can Liverpool fans this era may be coming to an end.


----------



## insider (24 May 2007)

Milan may have won... but Liverpool were the better team...


----------



## Pommiegranite (24 May 2007)

retroaugogo said:


> Enjoy it while you can Liverpool fans this era may be coming to an end.





You called it 'Era'. You called it 'Era'. You called it 'Era'. 

Well recongnised..Rafa's appointment was the beginning of a new ERA of english success in Europe. Look how english teams have progressed in Europe since. AND LFC are the flag bearers.

Walk on...walk on......


----------



## BIG BWACULL (24 May 2007)

Right in the soccerballs id like to see that he he


----------



## spooly74 (4 March 2009)

Bend it like Beckham .... no problemo


----------



## doctorj (4 March 2009)

The mighty whites have a massive game this Saturday - FA Cup Quarter final against the North England diving team (aka Manchester United). We're just one win from Wembley!

COYW!


----------



## rub92me (4 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> The mighty whites have a massive game this Saturday - FA Cup Quarter final against the North England diving team (aka Manchester United). We're just one win from Wembley!
> 
> COYW!



Reminds me of a Supertramp song. Dreamer...


----------



## doctorj (4 March 2009)

rub92me said:


> Reminds me of a Supertramp song. Dreamer...



I'm not so sure.  We've beaten the likes of Arsenal, Tottenham, Newcastle and Man City at home this year.  We also got Good away draws at Villa, Liverpool and we played Arsenal off the park at Emirates last week and clearly deserved all 3 points.

9th in the league with 1 or 2 games in hand (those are home games against strugglers Blackburn and Hull.

Watch this space!


----------



## jersey10 (4 March 2009)

My tip: Everton 4th in the league and FA Cup Winners


----------



## rub92me (4 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> I'm not so sure.  We've beaten the likes of Arsenal, Tottenham, Newcastle and Man City at home this year.  We also got Good away draws at Villa, Liverpool and we played Arsenal off the park at Emirates last week and clearly deserved all 3 points.
> 
> 9th in the league with 1 or 2 games in hand (those are home games against strugglers Blackburn and Hull.
> 
> Watch this space!



Tottenham, Newcastle and Man City are a handful of points away from dropping out this year, and Arsenal have been a basket case for the past 3 months. 
Still, I hope your guys win, I can't stand Man U either.


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2009)

lol, yeh, I think your dreamin dj (though definately a small chance), but Jersey, damn, that is a tip and a half!  No chance I say, especially with Arteta out for the season!


----------



## doctorj (4 March 2009)

jersey10 said:


> My tip: Everton 4th in the league and FA Cup Winners



Big call.  Villa haven't been great lately, but should improve now they don't have to worry about the UEFA Cup and FA Cup midweek.  Arsenal also looked much improved away at West Brom last night with Bendtner finally coming good. 

On top of that, the loss of Arteta is a big one.  Everton's best chance for the run in is keeping Saha fit and on the park which will free Cahill to drop back to the midfield.  Unfortunately Saha hasn't been fit for half a season straight since he knocked in 15 goals to Christmas in 03/04 for Fulham.


----------



## doctorj (4 March 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> lol, yeh, I think your dreamin dj (though definately a small chance



Maybe I am dreaming, but I'll be there with a bunch of mates doing my part to help out from the stands


----------



## MRC & Co (4 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> Maybe I am dreaming, but I'll be there with a bunch of mates doing my part to help out from the stands




Yeh, all the power to you!

Hopefully for you guys, United rest some boys, CL coming up and all, maybe you will get to watch Nani that annoying little chirp, as opposed to Ronaldo!

Yeh agree with you dj on Jersey's comment.  Saha will need to keep fit and fire for them to have any shot at 4th, and even then it's a far shot.  Villa and Arsenal have VERY good teams.  BTW, WTF is Bendtner doing on an Arsenal line-up?  Golly gosh, that is as bad as them playing Senderos in the backs!  Wenger is loosing his cookies a bit I think, sadly!


----------



## jersey10 (4 March 2009)

doctorj said:


> Big call.  Villa haven't been great lately, but should improve now they don't have to worry about the UEFA Cup and FA Cup midweek.  Arsenal also looked much improved away at West Brom last night with Bendtner finally coming good.
> 
> On top of that, the loss of Arteta is a big one.  Everton's best chance for the run in is keeping Saha fit and on the park which will free Cahill to drop back to the midfield.  Unfortunately Saha hasn't been fit for half a season straight since he knocked in 15 goals to Christmas in 03/04 for Fulham.




It is a big call especially with our current injury list.  However we do have a relatively easy run home for the last 12 games.  We play Villa and Chelsea away, if we get points there that will be great because we shouldn't lose to many others.


----------



## Tink (26 March 2015)

Well done to the Socceroos.

_The Socceroos built on their historic Asian Cup triumph by holding world champions Germany to a thrilling 2-2 draw in Kaiserslautern._

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-...rld-champions-germany-in-internationa/6349004


----------



## dutchie (26 March 2015)

Tink said:


> Well done to the Socceroos.
> 
> _The Socceroos built on their historic Asian Cup triumph by holding world champions Germany to a thrilling 2-2 draw in Kaiserslautern._
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-03-...rld-champions-germany-in-internationa/6349004




A great result. Both teams understrength. (Germany scored their equaliser in 81st minute)


----------



## dutchie (30 May 2015)

Lost opportunity to clean out football. 

Blatter returned as president. Pathetic. 

Australia (and Europe) rightly voted against him.

Says a lot about the integrity of world football, especially it's administration.

I will still watch the World Cup, but that is it.

Sport and money and corruption - ugly.


----------



## trainspotter (31 May 2015)

F. A. Cup Final - Gunners 4 - 0 Aston Villa

FIFA Presidential Election - Blatter 1 - 0 - Integrity


----------



## dutchie (3 June 2015)

dutchie said:


> Lost opportunity to clean out football.
> 
> Blatter returned as president. Pathetic.
> 
> ...





Blatter resigns.

Excellent.

Now somebody clean up FIFA.


----------



## Logique (22 June 2015)

Friends, if you didn't see the Tillies defeat Brazil this morning in the round of 16, Womens World Cup, you missed one of the great moments of Australian sport.

They couldn't beat world powerhouse Brazil. But nobody told them the script.

Sam Kerr powering up and down the left touchline, what else would we expect from a WA Kerr family member. She ran them off their legs.

Catch the replay if you can.


----------



## Tink (24 July 2015)

A week of football in Melbourne.

Looking forward to seeing the game tonight.

_The International Champions Cup wraps up on Friday night as a sold out crowd at the MCG witnesses Real Madrid take on Manchester City.

There have been so many narratives surrounding the two giants of European football since they’ve been in Melbourne._

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/f...match-at-the-mcg/story-fnp0lxax-1227454542548


----------



## Tink (17 June 2016)

Whilst in Europe, am enjoying the atmosphere of the euro
http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/


----------



## Tink (1 July 2016)

Why do we pay for this over bloated SBS?

Where are the World Game Finals?


----------



## noirua (10 July 2018)

*Kenyan Ref Aden Marwa Handed Life Ban*
https://allafrica.com/stories/201807090522.html
Nairobi — Kenyan referee Aden Marwa Range's glowing and rising career as a football arbitrator has been nipped in the bud with the Confederation of Africa Football (CAF) handing him a lifetime ban after he was caught on tape receiving a Sh60,000 'gift' in an expose aired by British broadcaster BBC in June.


----------



## Tink (13 June 2019)




----------



## Tink (14 June 2019)




----------



## noirua (4 November 2020)

Diego Maradona successfully underwent surgery for a blood clot on the brain, says his doctor | CNN
					

Football great Diego Maradona has successfully undergone surgery for a subdural hematoma — more commonly known as a blood clot on the brain — his personal doctor confirmed on Tuesday.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## noirua (14 December 2020)

China football: Hair colour cancels play at women's match
					

A women's university football match is called off after one player's hair is deemed "not black enough".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



*A women's university football match in China had to be called off after players were told they were not allowed to have dyed hair, state media report.*


----------



## Knobby22 (12 July 2021)

The Melbourne radio host this morning was giving regular updates in his program (which is a morning breakfast program not a sports program) to the final England vs Italy match, and announces the game was in overtime.

His is then rung up by a furious member of the public who states its extra time not overtime and he is a tool of Gillian McLoughlin.

Honestly Association Football fans are tossers.


----------

